# bouddhisme



## koin ! (28 Juillet 2005)

salut,

y a til des bouddhistes chez les macusers (j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste) ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

MacG est un haut lieu d'apprentissage de zen


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2005)

On a tous nos petits secrets pour atteindre l'etat zen et le nirvana   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> (j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste) ?



... Ben... Moi, ce sont les mots catholique, protestant, musulman, indouiste, boudhiste, adorateur du gros orteil de pif le chien, et autres, que je n'aime pas... Mais, ça n'engage que moi.

Par contre, j'aime bien ton avatar...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> y a til des bouddhistes chez les macusers (j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste) ?


 
Ouais moi !!!! Mais de la catégorie des Juskho ! ... ... les Juskho bouddhistes ... ...   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On a tous nos petits secrets pour atteindre l'etat zen et le nirvana   :love:


Charte ou Hors-Charte?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

Ce sujet est il in ou out charte ; d'ailleurs?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Charte ou Hors-Charte?


 Euh, je sais pas, je crois que pour pas mal de trucs, ca risque d'etre hors charte  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais moi !!!! Mais de la catégorie des Juskho ! ... ... les Juskho bouddhistes ... ...   :love:



Pffff...  Et tu crois aller loin comme ça  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> y a til des bouddhistes chez les macusers (j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste) ?



Je crois pas, mais il doit y avoir quelques boudins...


----------



## koin ! (28 Juillet 2005)

boudins, boudine, hahahaha très drole.
 Y a til des gens de plus de 18 ans ici ? hahaha très drole
 Hors charte ? c pas un forum d'expression libre ici ? je croyais désolé.

Petite précision pour Patochman, moi non plus je n'aime pas vraiement les religions, et toi aussi comme bcp tu confonds bouddhisme et religion. C n'en est pas une au sens stricte, même si cela y ressemble de par tout ce qui va autour (surtout chez les tibetains) : il n'y a pas de dieu dans le bouddhisme, Bouddha etait un homme komme toi et moi. Les bouddhiste ne revèrent aucune divinité et ne croient pas en un dieu créateur universel...

valà, comme ça avec une tite couche de culture ça va tout'suite mieux non ?....

(là faudrais que je trouve une phrase à la con en gusie de signature genre heuuuu : la tolérence et l'amour nian nianaianin nia nia, mais je le ferais pas c trop tarte hehehhe)


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> boudins, boudine, hahahaha très drole.
> Y a til des gens de plus de 18 ans ici ? hahaha très drole
> Hors charte ? c pas un forum d'expression libre ici ? je croyais désolé.
> 
> ...



Merci 

Moi qui croyait que c'était un fromage...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste


Makiste ou Mackie  


Désolé, elle était trop facile :rose:


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> "boudins, boudine, hahahaha très drole. gna gna gna..."



Mais dis moi je te trouve un peu nerveux pour quelqu'un que le bouddhisme interresse..
C'est un truc zen normalement ?? :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis moi je te trouve un peu nerveux pour quelqu'un que le bouddhisme interresse..
> C'est un truc zen normalement ?? :mouais:


Si si, mais c'est un débutant, alors, il est pas encore zen..;


----------



## koin ! (28 Juillet 2005)

hahahaha, je sens que ce message (post comme vous semblez dire ) va durer un moment et va préter aux sarcasmes de bcp de monde....
Bon j'espère qu'il y aurra aussi des adultes qui liront ... (;-) bon un partout les mecs là non ? )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision pour Patochman, moi non plus je n'aime pas vraiement les religions, et toi aussi comme bcp tu confonds bouddhisme et religion. C n'en est pas une au sens stricte, même si cela y ressemble de par tout ce qui va autour (surtout chez les tibetains) : il n'y a pas de dieu dans le bouddhisme, Bouddha etait un homme komme toi et moi. Les bouddhiste ne revèrent aucune divinité et ne croient pas en un dieu créateur universel...
> 
> valà, comme ça avec une tite couche de culture ça va tout'suite mieux non ?....



On s'en fout un peu, kiki...
Ici, c'est un troquet. Le mec qui entre pour prendre le choux à des pochtrons, même virtuel, avec du spirituel au lieux de spiritueux, doit s'attendre à quelques réactions...

pour la culture, t'es gentil, mais j'ai ce qu'il faut....
Par contre des brêlots boudhistes qui m'ont secoué le manche à grelots, pires que des témoins de jéhovah ; j'ai aussi eu ce qu'il fallait...

Ceci, dit sans aucune animosité aucune... Ami Koin! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> hahahaha, je sens que ce message (post comme vous semblez dire ) va durer un moment et va préter aux sarcasmes de bcp de monde....
> Bon j'espère qu'il y aurra aussi des adultes qui liront ... (;-) bon un partout les mecs là non ? )



Arrête! On dirait ma mère...   

... Ou Michel Nascar?  :mouais: ... Michel????


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Y a til des gens de plus de 18 ans ici ?





			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'espère qu'il y aurra aussi des adultes qui liront ...



Dis donc, j'ai l'impression que l'age est une obsession pour toi...

C'est pour ça que t'as pas mis ton année de naissance sur ton profil ???


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Arrête! On dirait ma mère...
> 
> ... Ou Michel Nascar?  :mouais: ... Michel????


C'est vrai que ca ressemble (à Michel, pas à ta mere ), mais y'en a pas assez long, il manque environ 1000 mots


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

Ouhouuuh koin ?! reviens koin ! on déconnait quoi...
faut pas nous en vouloir on est un peu nerveux en fin de journée...
Donc le bouddhisme, tu disais ?
Moi je connais pas bien.
C'est les mecs en robe orange et le crane rasé c'est ça ?
Une fois j'ai eu les cheveux rasé (un pari que j'ai perdu) mais ça m'allait pas. Faut le crâne bien rond pour ça.
Et j'ai un tee shirt orange mais je le mets plus car au boulot on m'a dit que je ressemblais à un mec de la DDE... pfff... tu vois moi aussi je souffre du sarcarsme de certains... enfin bref.
T'es là ? :mouais: t'es parti ?


----------



## joanes (28 Juillet 2005)

J'dis ça j'dis rien.


Michel laisse les tondus tranquille :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Le mec qui entre pour prendre le choux à des pochtrons, même virtuel, avec du spirituel au lieux de spiritueux, doit s'attendre à quelques réactions...
> 
> ... Par contre des brêlots boudhistes qui m'ont secoué le manche à grelots, pires que des témoins de jéhovah ; j'ai aussi eu ce qu'il fallait...
> 
> Ceci, dit sans aucune animosité aucune... Ami Koin! :love:



Pourtant, il me semble que ce forum n'ait rien de particulier contre la religion 

Donc est libre de croire qui le veut... N'amalgamons pas entre croyances personnelles et le reste  On ne force personne.

Et surtout, respectons les croyances des autres s'ils en ont...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, respectons les croyances des autres s'ils en ont...



Et si en plus il n'y a personne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, il me semble que ce forum n'ait rien de particulier contre la religion
> 
> Donc est libre de croire qui le veut... N'amalgamons pas entre croyances personnelles et le reste  On ne force personne.
> 
> Et surtout, respectons les croyances des autres s'ils en ont...



Ok... y compris celles des athées?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ok... y compris celles des athées?


 Tout a fait  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pffff...  Et tu crois aller loin comme ça  :love: :love:


...jusqu'au bout ! bien évidemment !!!!!!!   :love: 
ps : salut Tibo ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...jusqu'au bout ! bien évidemment !!!!!!!   :love:
> ps : salut Tibo ...



 Entièrement d'accord  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> boudins, boudine, hahahaha très drole.
> Y a til des gens de plus de 18 ans ici ? hahaha très drole
> Hors charte ? c pas un forum d'expression libre ici ? je croyais désolé.
> 
> ...



On s'en fout, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout un peu, kiki...
> Ici, c'est un troquet. Le mec qui entre pour prendre le choux à des pochtrons, même virtuel, avec du spirituel au lieux de spiritueux, doit s'attendre à quelques réactions...
> 
> pour la culture, t'es gentil, mais j'ai ce qu'il faut....
> ...



Ah ben pardon j'avais pas vu...

CQFD donc...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2005)

*Remarquez, il existe bel et bien un point commun *
entre le bouddhisme et certains piliers de comptoir du bar macG : la recherche de la voie du milieu


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> hahahaha, je sens que ce message (post comme vous semblez dire ) va durer un moment et va préter aux sarcasmes de bcp de monde....
> Bon j'espère qu'il y aurra aussi des adultes qui liront ... (;-) bon un partout les mecs là non ? )



Et papi, chill out :hosto:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas beau de bouder.


Moi je préfère gueuler un bon coup et après c'est fini.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Remarquez, il existe bel et bien un point commun *
> entre le bouddhisme et certains piliers de comptoir du bar macG : la recherche de la voie du milieu


 

Non, hors de question que je me réincarne en Gregg ou Derennes :affraid:


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> y a til des bouddhistes chez les macusers (j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste) ?


Makiste c'est amusant !

Makiste est le féminin rigolo de "mon kyste" ?
Une petite opération et il n'y paraîtra plus.


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

TEMPS MORT siouplais, juste une question ou deux :

1/ ici est un forum d'epxression libre ? n'y a til pas marqué en en tete du bar macg je cite :

*Le Bar MacG* 			(24 visiteur(s)) 		
  		 Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

Vous voyez, la vie , l'univers... ok ? capice ?...tout et rien....



2/ Mr PATOCH, quant je vois un sujet qui ne m'interresse pas, soit je le lis par ce qu'il faut etre quand même un peu curieux, soit je l'ignonre, mais tu crois que si tu 'ten fous" comme tu dis, c'est constructif de répondre au message, juste pour dire : rien à foutre ?
Oui il y des sujets qui interessent les uns et pas les autres, mais ce n'eszt pas une raison pour dire "c'est nul"...
Si y'a un sujet sur le foot, moi je suis pas fan de foot, bah j'irais pas me connecter dessus pour dire "on s'en fout..."

3/ je ne pensais pas sur un forum Mac retrouver cet esprit pueril, reducteur et potach (g pas dis patoch ;-)  des forums PC. Comme quoi la machine ne fait rien au cerveau...

voili voilou....


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi la machine ne fait rien au cerveau...


 
Encore heureux!  

Si non fais gaffe quand meme avec Patochman, non seulement il est Corse mais en plus il parait qu'il est ceinture noir de méditation a l'anisette (3eme dan en plus!)


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Bah voila pourquoi le bouddhisme m'a jamais attiré... beaucoup trop sérieux...


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> TEMPS MORT siouplais, juste une question ou deux :
> 1/ ici est un forum d'epxression libre ? n'y a til pas marqué en en tete du bar macg je cite :
> 
> *Le Bar MacG* 			(24 visiteur(s))
> ...


reponse : 42 
quelle est la question ? 



			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Mr PATOCH, quant je vois un sujet qui ne m'interresse pas, soit je le lis par ce qu'il faut etre quand même un peu curieux, soit je l'ignonre, mais tu crois que si tu 'ten fous" comme tu dis, c'est constructif de répondre au message, juste pour dire : rien à foutre ?
> Oui il y des sujets qui interessent les uns et pas les autres, mais ce n'eszt pas une raison pour dire "c'est nul"...
> Si y'a un sujet sur le foot, moi je suis pas fan de foot, bah j'irais pas me connecter dessus pour dire "on s'en fout..."


mais en vrai, c'est tellement pas grave qu'on s'en fiche non ?


			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> 3/ je ne pensais pas sur un forum Mac retrouver cet esprit pueril, reducteur et potach (g pas dis patoch ;-)  des forums PC. Comme quoi la machine ne fait rien au cerveau...
> voili voilou....



heu...
si tu cherches "pueril, reducteur et potache" c'est bien ici    

:hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

HAAAAAA, ok ok ok , pardon, c moi qui avais pas du tout compris le style et l'ambiance du forum, je suis désolé. 
Je vais donc m'adapter, et arreter le sérieux, allez c parti ; potach, débile et tout et tout... ;-)
Bon aller je commence :

putain vous avez vu ce que ça meut etre con les footballeurs ?
Bon par contre ya des gars qui aime bien Kamelot sur la 6 là ?
Houla ce soir ya stargate, faut pas le louper...


----------



## bugman (29 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, un post qui part en eau de bou...(din) !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> 3/ je ne pensais pas sur un forum Mac retrouver *cet esprit pueril, reducteur et potach*   (g pas dis patoch ;-)  des forums PC. Comme quoi la machine ne fait rien au cerveau...
> 
> *voili voilou* ....



J'hallucine! Relis toi un peu avant de cliquer pour envoyer  



Finalement, quand je rencontre un penseur de ta trempe, je me dis que je n'ai pas perdu ma journée :love: 

... Au fait ; ne viens plus jamais me parler de Corse dans tes boulages rouges... Capitu, ô testa di minchju?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla bla bla bla.........



Très cher Koin!
Il me semble avoir, dans un premier temps répondu à ta question de manière assez neutre...



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ben... Moi, ce sont les mots catholique, protestant, musulman, indouiste, boudhiste, adorateur du gros orteil de pif le chien, et autres, que je n'aime pas... Mais, ça n'engage que moi.
> 
> Par contre, j'aime bien ton avatar...



Le fait que tu sautes sur l'occasion pour me gratifier de ta petite leçon de morale, en me regardant du haut de ton incommensurable sagesse bovine empreinte d'un savoir propre à me couper le soufle, n'a fait que me mettre en apétit, par raport à un sujet que je me sarai simplement gardè de fréquenter par la suite...



			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision pour Patochman, moi non plus je n'aime pas vraiement les religions, et toi aussi comme bcp tu confonds bouddhisme et religion. C n'en est pas une au sens stricte, même si cela y ressemble de par tout ce qui va autour (surtout chez les tibetains) : il n'y a pas de dieu dans le bouddhisme, Bouddha etait un homme komme toi et moi. Les bouddhiste ne revèrent aucune divinité et ne croient pas en un dieu créateur universel...
> 
> valà, comme ça avec une tite couche de culture ça va tout'suite mieux non ?....



S'il en est ; ma courte expérience de ces forums et la tournure de ce sujet me confortent dans mon opinion que, les sujets ouverts à brûle pourpoint dans le style "Salut les Maqueux! aimez vous bla bla bla...." Postés de manière très laconnique sont trop souvent le fait de tristes sires imbus d'eux mêmes, sans la moindre once de second degré... Cette qualité qui rend parfois les rapports humains si agréables, cher moraliste grisâtre...



			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> boudins, boudine, hahahaha très drole.
> Y a til des gens de plus de 18 ans ici ? hahaha très drole
> Hors charte ? c pas un forum d'expression libre ici ? je croyais désolé.



Tu emploies souvent le mot adulte dans tes posts.... Cette obsession de la maturité me pose vraiment question....
Pour ce qui est de la liberté d'expression, je n'ai fait qu'utiliser celle qui t'est accordée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> je ne pensais pas sur un forum Mac retrouver cet esprit pueril, reducteur et potach (g pas dis patoch ;-) des forums PC. Comme quoi la machine ne fait rien au cerveau...


   ... that's all folk ... on s'amuse et c'est tout !!!!!!! :love: 

J'avais rendez-vous aux RH à 13H pour me faire "passer un savon" parce que ce matin, j'ai poussé par inadvertance ( :rateau: ) un jeune collègue dans l'étang qui jouxte le building ....
Le jeune collègue en question en a bien rigolé et en a d'ailleurs profité pour m'asperger copieusement, mais, malheureusement, une bonne âme, un empêcheur de nager en rond, l'a signalé à qui de droit ...
Résultat : un quart d'heure de "savon" émaillé de mots comme : "à votre âge ???" ... "c'est puéril" etc... etc...
C'est en voyant que j'en avais "rinafoutt" qu'il a renoncé à me faire comprendre la "puérilité" de mon acte sauvage...  

De toutes manières, "y'a personne qui va mourir à ma place quand le moment sera venu" ... alors, autant s'amuser...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... that's all folk ... on s'amuse et c'est tout !!!!!!! :love:
> 
> J'avais rendez-vous aux RH à 13H pour me faire "passer un savon" parce que ce matin, j'ai poussé par inadvertance ( :rateau: ) un jeune collègue dans l'étang qui jouxte le building ....
> Le jeune collègue en question en a bien rigolé et en a d'ailleurs profité pour m'asperger copieusement, mais, malheureusement, une bonne âme, un empêcheur de nager en rond, l'a signalé à qui de droit ...
> ...



Tu vois, koin! ; lui, c'est MONSIEUR ZeBig...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> HAAAAAA, ok ok ok , pardon, c moi qui avais pas du tout compris le style et l'ambiance du forum, je suis désolé.
> Je vais donc m'adapter, et arreter le sérieux, allez c parti ; potach, débile et tout et tout... ;-)
> Bon aller je commence :
> 
> ...



Tu devrai écrire en jaune ou blanc, c'est mieux !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, koin! ; lui, c'est MONSIEUR ZeBig...


Euh ! Tu peux m'appeler Jean-Luc ou bigounet ... comme tu veux, Patoch !!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> y a til des bouddhistes chez les macusers (j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste) ?


 c'etait donc ça ta question de depart 
et tu t'enerves parce que ce sujet ne part pas dans la direction que tu souhaitais ?? 

Tu as raison sur un point mackiste rime bien avec fachiste


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... that's all folk ... on s'amuse et c'est tout !!!!!!! :love:
> 
> J'avais rendez-vous aux RH à 13H pour me faire "passer un savon" parce que ce matin, j'ai poussé par inadvertance ( :rateau: ) un jeune collègue dans l'étang qui jouxte le building ....
> Le jeune collègue en question en a bien rigolé et en a d'ailleurs profité pour m'asperger copieusement, mais, malheureusement, une bonne âme, un empêcheur de nager en rond, l'a signalé à qui de droit ...
> ...



le savon aurait été plus utile pour le gars que tu as poussé


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> y a til des bouddhistes chez les macusers (j'aime pas ce mot dorénavant je dirais makiste) ?



Si tu vois quelqu'un qui te parle avec ce logo :







cherches pas .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Tu peux m'appeler Jean-Luc ou bigounet ... comme tu veux, Patoch !!!!!!!!   :love:



Si c'est pour finir dans la mare à patocher  :mouais: (ok, mais bon...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour finir dans la mare à patocher :mouais: (ok, mais bon...)


Arfffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!    ... bel effort Tibo !!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Au fait ; ne viens plus jamais me parler de Corse dans tes boulages rouges... Capitu, ô testa di minchju?





Bon si on en viens aux insultes et aux menaces je crois qu'il est temps d'arreter. Je crois que cette simple phrase montre ton état d'esprit. Il est inutile d'en rajouter, tu te grilles tout seul.

(PS je précise que j'ai rien contre la Corse, et que des fois je les admirent même pour la manière dont ils se font respecter des tourristes, qui sont souvent une plaie de par leur manque de respects des locaux) (je vie aussi dans une région tourristique...)

allez bonne journée à tous


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> (PS je précise que j'ai rien contre la Corse,



Encore heureux ....




			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> et que des fois je les admirent même pour la manière dont ils se font respecter des tourristes,



s'il y avait qu'eux ...




			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> qui sont souvent une plaie de par leur manque de respects



devine qui c'est la plaie ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Bon si on en viens aux insultes et aux menaces je crois qu'il est temps d'arreter. Je crois que cette simple phrase montre ton état d'esprit. Il est inutile d'en rajouter, tu te grilles tout seul.
> 
> 
> 
> allez bonne journée à tous



encore faut-il les prendre au sérieux... Est-il besoin de rappeler que nous nageons en plein virtuel?
Le plastic par mail ; c'est pas encore pour demain...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

Maintenant, pour être un peu sérieux, Koin :

Tous les threads un peu sérieux que j'ai lancés ici (et je dis bien : tous !) sont partis en c..... après quelques posts ou après quelques pages dans le meilleur des cas ... 

Non seulement, ça ne m'a jamais gêné ou emmerdé, mais ça m'amusait de deviner par quelle pirouette l'un ou l'autre posteur allait réussir à le détourner ! Et je peux t'assurer qu'il y a des spécialistes en la matière...:rateau: 

Ca n'empêchait pas non plus de continuer à discuter sérieusement en louvoyant entre les posts "tordus" ... tu sais comme on traverse une mare en sautant sur des nénuphars ! 

Un thread qui ne part pas en sucette n'a pas l'odeur de la vraie vie ... il est déjà mort avant d'arriver sur nos écrans...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> encore faut-il les prendre au sérieux... Est-il besoin de rappeler que nous nageons en plein virtuel?
> Le plastic par mail ; c'est pas encore pour demain...



Je suis déçu, je croyais qu'ont allaient tous débarquer chez lui ce soir !!


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

le bouddhisme est une religion


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

Ah.... Mon Jean Luc, tes posts ont toujours été du miel, pour moi...   :love: 
Dans mes bras, tiens! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, pour être un peu sérieux, Koin :
> 
> Tous les threads un peu sérieux que j'ai lancés ici (et je dis bien : tous !) sont partis en c..... après quelques posts ou après quelques pages dans le meilleur des cas ...
> 
> ...




 Préçise au bar parcequ'il a pas trop de thread qui  parte en suçette dans les autres forums


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le bouddhisme est une religion


 le floude est une perversion


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le bouddhisme est une religion



Donnons de l'opium au peuple  

Pour rester dans le sujet j'écoute Leonard Cohen


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le bouddhisme est une religion


 
 The boudhisme is a ......


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> The boudhisme is a ......


 
losing my religion

accessoirement, le bouddhisme se complait également dans le soutien de dictatures......


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Donnons de l'opium au peuple


 
:affraid: :affraid: t'es malade toi???



c'est pas une ressource inépuisable..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Préçise au bar parcequ'il a pas trop de thread qui parte en suçette dans les autres forums


  ... ça coule de source vu la fréquence avec laquelle je poste dans OSX !!!!!:rateau: :love:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Parceque je le vaut bien !!! 

C'est ça le bouddhisme pas de problème de touf !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, pour être un peu sérieux, Koin :
> 
> Tous les threads un peu sérieux que j'ai lancés ici (et je dis bien : tous !) sont partis en c..... après quelques posts ou après quelques pages dans le meilleur des cas ...
> 
> ...



On vit une époque où le sérieux (Le grisâtre, celui des tartuffes de tous poils ; religieux, républicains, philosophes et penseurs de sallons, rebelles de pure convention...) nous tue à petit feu... Les adultes auto-proclamés, bouffis de certitudes quand à leur rôle primordial ici-bas, nous façonnent un quotidien toujours plus terne... Celui qui sait encore discuter sérieux (Que je traduis par sincère) sans se départir du plus vital des sens de la dérision restera toujours un ami...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça coule de source vu la fréquence avec laquelle je poste dans OSX !!!!!:rateau: :love:



Parfois j'oublie même que je suis sur un forum mac ..:rateau:

et puis OSX c'est quoi déja ??


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

Si non bah moi une fois je suis allé au Boudha Bar.
C'etait un peu surfait et beaucoup trop cher.
En plus la musique est a chier.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Parceque je le vaut bien !!!
> 
> C'est ça le bouddhisme pas de problème de touf !!!


 
il faut bien reconnaître qu'ils ont l'air plutôt sympathiques.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si non bah moi une fois je suis allé au Boudha Bar.
> C'etait un peu surfait et beaucoup trop cher.
> En plus la musique est a chier.


 
ah ouais, toi aussi.

pas trouvé de place, tellement d'adeptes qu'il a fallu ressortir du temple.


un peu exclusif comme religion..pas bien, ça.


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

ok, merci pour cette précision, par ce ke là je commençais à me poser des questions quant à l'interet de ce forum. 
Alots moi aussi je peux laisserr libre cour à mon fiel et mon agressivité, c'est un truc normal et bienvue ici ? ok bah c cool alors j'y vais :

ATTENTION CECI EST UNE SUITE DE PHRASES PUERILS ET STUPIDES QUI N'AI LA QUE POUR FAIR DANS LE TON DU FORUM ET POUR RIGOLER 

les mecs ici c tous de gosses puerils qui passent leur temps a deverser leur rancoeur et leur mal de vivre sur internet en pourrissant tout ce qui pense pas comme eux. Comment ils font ils ont pas de boulot ? Il ont tous 21 ans et des boutons sur le front ?  Argothian et Patoch sont des grosses plaies, et des gros méchants.

haaaa y est finiiiiii.....

bon n'empèche je ferais gaffe dorénavant et j'adopterais l'attitude du maitre qui m'a répondu.

;-)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Il ont tous 21 ans


  ... merci, Koin !!!!!!! ...  :love: 
ps : un rien me suffit à être de bonne humeur !!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ok, merci pour cette précision, par ce ke là je commençais à me poser des questions quant à l'interet de ce forum.
> Alots moi aussi je peux laisserr libre cour à mon fiel et mon agressivité, c'est un truc normal et bienvue ici ? ok bah c cool alors j'y vais :
> 
> ATTENTION CECI EST UNE SUITE DE PHRASES PUERILS ET STUPIDES QUI N'AI LA QUE POUR FAIR DANS LE TON DU FORUM ET POUR RIGOLER
> ...


 
Ah ah mortel!    


:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah mortel!
> 
> 
> :mouais:



T'as un flacon de potassium, là?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

Tu vois Koin ! Rien de plus facile que de se mettre à notre niveau !!!!!!!   
ps : personne ne peut me prêter un froc de rechange par hasard ??????? :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision pour Patochman, moi non plus je n'aime pas vraiement les religions, et toi aussi comme bcp tu confonds bouddhisme et religion. C n'en est pas une au sens stricte, même si cela y ressemble de par tout ce qui va autour (surtout chez les tibetains) : il n'y a pas de dieu dans le bouddhisme, Bouddha etait un homme komme toi et moi. Les bouddhiste ne revèrent aucune divinité et ne croient pas en un dieu créateur universel...
> 
> valà, comme ça avec une tite couche de culture ça va tout'suite mieux non ?....


 
si tu veux parler sérieusement, j'ai l'impression que tu te fourvoies totalement...


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION CECI EST UNE SUITE DE PHRASES PUERILS ET STUPIDES QUI N'AI LA QUE POUR FAIR DANS LE TON DU FORUM ET POUR RIGOLER



Hey koin koin, tu veux pas retourné cacher ton gland dans la grotte ?
   

>>>


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ok, merci pour cette précision, par ce ke là je commençais à me poser des questions quant à l'interet de ce forum.
> Alots moi aussi je peux laisserr libre cour à mon fiel et mon agressivité, c'est un truc normal et bienvue ici ? ok bah c cool alors j'y vais :
> 
> ATTENTION CECI EST UNE SUITE DE PHRASES PUERILS ET STUPIDES QUI N'AI LA QUE POUR FAIR DANS LE TON DU FORUM ET POUR RIGOLER
> ...


 
 Tu vois c'est grâce à des remarques aussi niaise qu'ont se régalent ...

 Règle numéro un ne critique pas un corse et encore moins deux corses

 Régle numéro deux quand tu critiques quelqu'un essayes de ne pas faire une faute d'ortographe à chaque mots

 Régle numéro trois avoir le sens de l'humour est un signe d'intelligence, ce qui n'a pas l'air d'être ton cas 

 Régle numéro quatre c'est les vacances

 Régle numéro cinq pète un coup ça ira mieux aprés !!

Régle numéro six Je te laisse deviner ....


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : personne ne peut me prêter un froc de rechange par hasard ??????? :love:


 
Pas moi, le miens est foutu aussi! 

Finalement c'est un avantage de se balader en toge!


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

bon après j'arrète promis : renseigne toi un peu mieux : le bouddhisme même s'il en a l'air n'est pas a proprement parlé un religion c une philosophie (il n'y pas pas de dieu)




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> accessoirement, le bouddhisme se complait également dans le soutien de dictatures......






et : T MALADE ???? le bouddhisme soutient des dictature ; alors la c la plus énorme des conneries que je viens de lire sur tout ce forum.... Les tibetains sont un peuple envahis et asservis par les chinois depus plus de 50 ans, les "moines" et les "nones" sont détenus et régulèrmeent passés à tabac dans les prisons chinoises pour leur opinions.
Le bouddhisme est une phylosophie de tolérance de respect d'amour, et de non violence (oui là c pas la peine de me répondre un truc du genre "respect et tolerance" tu devrais les apprendre avant d'en parler, mais bon je suis sur que kk vas le faire...aller siouplais un bon geste faites le)
C'est le seule "religion" comme tu dis au nom de la quelle il n'y a jamais eu de guerre.

Une telle bétise, une telle ignorance et très grave. Désole je m'enerve je devrais pas, car coeur, haaaaaa mon coeur, jee jejj e je haaa rahhhhhhhhhhhh...boum !
(ça y est il est mort l'emmerdeur...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui sait encore discuter sérieux (Que je traduis par sincère) sans se départir du plus vital des sens de la dérision restera toujours un ami...



Poil au kiki ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois c'est grâce à des remarques aussi niaise qu'ont se régalent ...
> 
> Règle numéro un ne critique pas un corse et encore moins deux corses
> 
> ...



Lascia corre, Argothian...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ok, merci pour cette précision, par ce ke là je commençais à me poser des questions quant à l'interet de ce forum.
> Alots moi aussi je peux laisserr libre cour à mon fiel et mon agressivité, c'est un truc normal et bienvue ici ? ok bah c cool alors j'y vais :
> 
> ATTENTION CECI EST UNE SUITE DE PHRASES PUERILS ET STUPIDES QUI N'AI LA QUE POUR FAIR DANS LE TON DU FORUM ET POUR RIGOLER
> ...


 
Et moi qui n'avait pas trainé au bar depuis près d'un an... Je me souvenais plus qu'on se marrait comme ça, ici !

En tout cas, "puéril", c'est comme "intolérant" : les gens concernés par ces adjectifs te les envoient toujours à la tronche quand ils t'en veulent


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> bon après j'arrète promis : renseigne toi un peu mieux : le bouddhisme même s'il en a l'air n'est pas a proprement parlé un religion c une philosophie (il n'y pas pas de dieu)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu connais la Birmanie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> jee jejj e je haaa rahhhhhhhhhhhh...boum !
> (ça y est il est mort l'emmerdeur...)


   ... Koin ! reviens !!! tu nous manques déjà !!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Poil au kiki ?



Tu peux pas discuter sérieux une minute, toi... T'es pire qu'une bête, tiens!


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Koin ! Rien de plus facile que de se mettre à notre niveau !!!!!!!
> ps : personne ne peut me prêter un froc de rechange par hasard ??????? :love:


 attends, j'ai vu des toges rouges qui trainent quelquepart dans ce fil.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Poil au kiki ?


 
Et toile a matelas!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et toile a matelas!



Tu sens comme le niveau se relève tout de suite ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sens comme le niveau se relève tout de suite ?


 tombe la toge


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> et : T MALADE ???? le bouddhisme soutient des dictature ; alors la c la plus énorme des conneries que je viens de lire sur tout ce forum.... Les tibetains sont un peuple envahis et asservis par les chinois depus plus de 50 ans, les "moines" et les "nones" sont détenus et régulèrmeent passés à tabac dans les prisons chinoises pour leur opinions.
> Le bouddhisme est une phylosophie de tolérance de respect d'amour, et de non violence (oui là c pas la peine de me répondre un truc du genre "respect et tolerance" tu devrais les apprendre avant d'en parler, mais bon je suis sur que kk vas le faire...aller siouplais un bon geste faites le)
> C'est le seule "religion" comme tu dis au nom de la quelle il n'y a jamais eu de guerre.
> 
> ...


 
Tu fais erreur. tu prends l'exemple tibetain, mais il existe d'autres cas, le bouddhisme étant multiformes et n'échappant aux variations de contextes.

Vas faire un tour en Birmanie, par exemple: les autorités bouddhiques sont régulièrement incriminées parce qu'il y a une alliance objective avec la junte miliaire. La logique est simple: la junte respecte les autorités bouddhiques (parce qu'elles ont une influence considérable sur la population), alors du coup, elles ferment leur gueule.

Voilà, le bouddhisme, c'est pas uniquement la joie, le respect et tout. C'est aussi le statu quo, qui dans certaines situations, est délicat.

alors ouvre les yeux.

Le Bouddhisme est bel et bien une religion, qui est également melé à des enjeux de pouvoirs. Etonnant, non?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Blague à part, j'aurais des tas de choses intéressantes à dire sur ce sujet (1), mais je me vois mal discuter le bout de gras avec un type qui vient nous enseigner à grands coups de latte que le bouddhisme c'est la tolérance et qu'on est tous des niais (ce qui est une erreur grave puisque, pour les autres je ne sais pas, mais moi non). 

(1) J'ai des tas de choses intéressantes à dire sur à peu près tout.


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lascia corre, Argothian...



Comme tout les threads du bar !!


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Vultà di cervellu. Piglià i paesi !!! ....

... avec ce goffu !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> C'est le seule "religion" comme tu dis au nom de la quelle il n'y a jamais eu de guerre.
> 
> Une telle bétise, une telle ignorance et très grave. Désole je m'enerve je devrais pas, car coeur, haaaaaa mon coeur, jee jejj e je haaa rahhhhhhhhhhhh...boum !
> (ça y est il est mort l'emmerdeur...)


 
ce qui semble malheureusement un peu clair, c'est que ne sembles pas maitriser beaucoup la chose. tu parles d'ignorance. moi je te trouve un peu innocent.

Je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur sur les fondements (sonny  ) de cette religion pour lesquelles on peut avoir des sympathies (un beau bouddha en bronze, ou alors une empreinte de pied de 2m, c'est toujours sympa dans un salon  ).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Vultà di cervellu. Piglià i paesi !!! ....
> 
> ... avec ce goffu !



Ùn he micca sulamente goffu ; he scemu compiu...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Y'à du _clairement hors sujet par ici_ 

Sinon pour répondre à la question initiale, tout ce que je pourrais être et qui s'y rapporche c'est ...un peu boudeuse (mais pas trop), ça compte ?


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

Argo, si j'ai envie de critiquer les corses je vais pas te demander ton avis. T pas une divinité mon gars.
Heureusment il est bien certain que tu n'es pas representatif des corses...

Pitch/work/fork : la Birmanie oui effectivment . Ils ne la soutienne pas, ils la subissent ne crois tu pas ? Ils sont là aussi reprimé pour leur croyance. Que doivent ils faire ? Ils ne peuvent de par leur phylosophie se revolter par la violence. Doivent ils tous partis en Inde ou ailleurs ?
Subir n'est pas forcmeent soutenir, et la situation là bas est peut etre plus compliquée qu'il n'y parait : le fait de rester dans ce pays est aussi pour eux un devoir. C'est un pays où le bouddhisme tient une grande part, et l'abandon de gens qui vénèrent les moines sera peut etre pire que tout. C'est aussi un lien social et religieux, qui assure la cohérence de la vie là bas.


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> "C'est le seule "religion" comme tu dis au nom de la quelle il n'y a jamais eu de guerre."



Faux !

La preuve avec ce thread....


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

Yvos quant même....

non sans déconné....

c'est pas possible...tu plaisantes ?

le bouddhisme, je voudrais que tu m'explique sérieusement ce que tu en connais, quelle est la chose qui est mauvaise ? qu'est ce qui te choque ? Où me trompe-je ? Quelle est l'erreur que je commets ? Dis moi s'il te plais par ce que je crois pas qu'on parle de la même chose.


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ùn he micca sulamente goffu ; he scemu compiu...



vistu l'omnu vistu a ragione koin !


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

ouaip jahmron bienvu ! hehehe


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> mais je me vois mal discuter le bout de gras avec un type qui vient nous enseigner à grands coups de latte que le bouddhisme c'est la tolérance et qu'on est tous des niais


 
On devrait le punaiser a l'entrée du bar ça.


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

Nosvedra colartikon amaniokarian Argothian, kalinikta espikos archeolagos eine recto....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On devrait le punaiser a l'entrée du bar ça.



 Punaiser  le Doc ? 

Quoique ... après tout autant jouer son rôle de "Dieu" jusqu'au bout ! 



:rose:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Le bouddhisme tibétain est un système     religieux archaïque reposant sur la magie ...

... et que les occidentaux n&#8217;ont pas     encore commencé à sonder, ni à expliquer. C&#8217;est aussi la raison pour     laquelle les mouvements d&#8217;extrême droite le trouvent tellement attrayant.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Nosvedra colartikon amaniokarian Argothian, kalinikta espikos archeolagos eine recto....


 
Bah voilà tu vois quand tu veux! 
Quel déconneur


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

Mes canards Koin Koin est revenu.
On va compter les points comme dans un match de casquettes ou de basquettes.
Allez-y, ça va barder.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Punaiser le Doc ?


 
Peut etre meme qu'il en redemanderait...


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Je sais que ça va vous parraitre très superficiel.
Mais quand j'étais enfant et que je voyais des bouddhistes, j'avais peur....

Et même encore aujourd'hui quand je vois un mec qui met des chaussettes dans des sandales, j'ai peur ??!! :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et même encore aujourd'hui quand je vois un mec qui met des chaussettes dans des sandales, j'ai peur ??!! :mouais:


 
Les Allemands sont Boudhistes?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et même encore aujourd'hui quand je vois un mec qui met des chaussettes dans des sandales, j'ai peur ??!! :mouais:




   Ici, j'en vois tous les jours et c'est vrai que c'est absolument effrayant


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Nosvedra colartikon amaniokarian Argothian, kalinikta espikos archeolagos eine recto....



Quelle preuve de tolérance, se moquer de la langue corse !! et bien c'est beau le bouddhisme !!!


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et même encore aujourd'hui quand je vois un mec qui met des chaussettes dans des sandales, j'ai peur ??!! :mouais:




:affraid: houilà, ça c'est pas pareil, c'est religieux et en parfaite contradiction avec la charte !


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les Allemands sont Boudhistes?



et les belges et les hollandais ....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On devrait le punaiser a l'entrée du bar ça.



Bah, tu crois vraiment ?  :love:

Sans déconner, le gars se pointe : "Salut les enfants, je connais tout ou presque sur le bouddhisme et, à moins que le Dalai Lama soit inscrit sur MacG, je vous enfonce tous sur le sujet. Bon lequel d'entre-vous dit la première connerie que je puisse faire mon intéressant ?" Je rêve... On dirait moi quand j'étais jeune tiens !


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

Ah !
Des vacances eb Grèce !
En Corinthe !
Des raisins !
Au bout d'isthme !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle preuve de tolérance, se moquer de la langue corse !! et bien c'est beau le bouddhisme !!!



Heuuuuuuuuu ; aiò! pas de quoi en faire un brocciu...


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu crois vraiment ?  :love:
> 
> Sans déconner, le gars se pointe : "Salut les enfants, je connais tout ou presque sur le bouddhisme et, à moins que le Dalai Lama soit inscrit sur MacG, je vous enfonce tous sur le sujet. Bon lequel d'entre-vous dit la première connerie que je puisse faire mon intéressant ?" Je rêve... On dirait moi quand j'étais jeune tiens !


 mais non, tu aurais introduit avec plus d'une ligne


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu crois vraiment ?  :love:
> 
> Sans déconner, le gars se pointe : "Salut les enfants, je connais tout ou presque sur le bouddhisme et, à moins que le Dalai Lama soit inscrit sur MacG, je vous enfonce tous sur le sujet. Bon lequel d'entre-vous dit la première connerie que je puisse faire mon intéressant ?" Je rêve... On dirait moi quand j'étais jeune tiens !



et en plus la seule remarque intelligente du thread sur le bouddhisme il en parle même pas ...

... elle était de moi bien sûr 





			
				argothian 22 a dit:
			
		

> Le bouddhisme tibétain est un système     religieux archaïque reposant sur la magie ...
> 
> ... et que les occidentaux n&#8217;ont pas encore commencé à sonder, ni à expliquer. C&#8217;est aussi la raison pour laquelle les mouvements d&#8217;extrême droite le trouvent tellement attrayant.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais non, tu aurais introduit avec plus d'une ligne


 
Y a deux niveaux de lecture là nan?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais non, tu aurais introduit avec plus d'une ligne



Tu crois vraiment que c'est le bon sujet pour parler de drogue ?


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le bouddhisme tibétain est un système     religieux archaïque reposant sur la magie ...
> 
> ... et que les occidentaux n&#8217;ont pas encore commencé à sonder, ni à expliquer. C&#8217;est aussi la raison pour laquelle les mouvements d&#8217;extrême droite le trouvent tellement attrayant.



Bon effectivement le bouddhisme tibetain fait appel parfois à la magie au travers de se que l'on appel "l'oracle". Mais 1/ il ne repose pas entirement sur la magie et 2/ je ne parlais pas du bouddhisme tibetains (Vajrayana) en particulier même si je l'ai cité à un moment ou a un autre. Une des particularité du bouddhisme c'est qu'il est souvent différent du'n pays à l'autre. Il s'adapte. Dans le bouddhisme originel du bouddha (theravâda) il n'est jamais question d'un dieu créteur, ni de magie.


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu crois vraiment ?  :love:
> 
> Sans déconner, le gars se pointe : "Salut les enfants, je connais tout ou presque sur le bouddhisme et, à moins que le Dalai Lama soit inscrit sur MacG, je vous enfonce tous sur le sujet. Bon lequel d'entre-vous dit la première connerie que je puisse faire mon intéressant ?" Je rêve... On dirait moi quand j'étais jeune tiens !



Lire du DocEvil et entendre causer Corse....:love: ah si je pouvais je vous embrasserai :mouais:

si c'est pas de l'amour et du zen ça....


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que c'est le bon sujet pour parler de drogue ?


 :affraid:  le boudhisme ne serait pas un schisme de l'afgan  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Lire du DocEvil et entendre causer Corse....:love: ah si je pouvais je vous embrasserai :mouais:
> 
> si c'est pas de l'amour et du zen ça....


 Bouhda Bar attitude


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Bon effectivement le bouddhisme tibetain fait appel parfois à la magie au travers de se que l'on appel "l'oracle". Mais 1/ il ne repose pas entirement sur la magie et 2/ je ne parlais pas du bouddhisme tibetains (Vajrayana) en particulier même si je l'ai cité à un moment ou a un autre. Une des particularité du bouddhisme c'est qu'il est souvent différent du'n pays à l'autre. Il s'adapte. Dans le bouddhisme originel du bouddha (theravâda) il n'est jamais question d'un dieu créteur, ni de magie.


C'est quoi au juste ce langage ?
Jahrom dit que c'est du Corse !!!
Dur à avaler !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Bon effectivement le bouddhisme tibetain fait appel parfois à la magie au travers de se que l'on appel "l'oracle". Mais 1/ il ne repose pas entirement sur la magie et 2/ je ne parlais pas du bouddhisme tibetains (Vajrayana) en particulier même si je l'ai cité à un moment ou a un autre. Une des particularité du bouddhisme c'est qu'il est souvent différent du'n pays à l'autre. Il s'adapte. Dans le bouddhisme originel du bouddha (theravâda) il n'est jamais question d'un dieu créteur, ni de magie.



Bon... Finalement ; tu te plais bien, ici?... Tu as tout de même tenu 7 pages


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle preuve de tolérance, se moquer de la langue corse !! et bien c'est beau le bouddhisme !!!




bah argo tu m'insultes (enfin je pense) en corse alors moi je le fais en grec...voilà hehehehe


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Finalement ; tu te plais bien, ici?... Tu as tout de même tenu 7 pages



Je dirais même "tu te plais bien dans ce koin du bar..."


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Yvos quant même....
> 
> non sans déconné....
> 
> ...


 

c'est marrant, tu râles parce qu'on ne peut pas discuter sérieusement et au moment où cela démarre, tu ne supportes pas le débat contradictoire.

Mais p&"#@ de dju: quand comprendras-tu que je ne parle du bouddhisme en tant que tel mais comme d'une religion qui comme d'autres, connait des travers?

Que tu viennes dire que les valeurs liéés au bouddhisme sont tolérance et paix, aucun problème.
Que tu viennes en discuter pour savoir ce que les gens en penses, c'est le sens de ton message
Que tu n'acceptes pas le regard critique, c'est que malheureusement, t'es pas assez mature ou légèrement sectaire.

Figure toi que je suis allé 2 fois en birmanie, que je connais assez bien l'asie du sud est, majoritairement bouddhiste, et que je ne pense pas être entièrement inculte sur la question. Mais je ne veux pas tomber dans le trip baba, car le bouddhisme, comme tout  autre religion, m'inquiète.

La litanie sur le Tibet, je suis désolé, mais ça ma fatigue un peu.

C'est pas uniquement lié aux bouddhistes, un peu de géopolitique te l'apprendrait. Va au Xinjiang, et tu comprendras cela. Des musulmans y sont opprimés et déportés par les chinois chaque jour, mais ça fait pas trop pleurer dans les chaumières, parce que c'est moins cooooooool


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Finalement ; tu te plais bien, ici?... Tu as tout de même tenu 7 pages





ET OUI !!!!!!!!
t'as raison mon pti patoch, en fait c'etait un pari avec des pote faire un "post" de plus de 6 pages !! j'ai gagné c trop bonnnnnn.......


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> "en fait c'etait un pari avec des pote"



Ils font des paris les bouddhistes ???!!! J'aurai jamais cru...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Cela dit Patochman, c'est quoi cette histoire d'athéisme ? J'espère pour ta pomme que tu ne remets pas en cause l'existence de Moi, hein ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Pitch/work/fork : la Birmanie oui effectivment . Ils ne la soutienne pas, ils la subissent ne crois tu pas ? Ils sont là aussi reprimé pour leur croyance. Que doivent ils faire ? Ils ne peuvent de par leur phylosophie se revolter par la violence. Doivent ils tous partis en Inde ou ailleurs ?
> Subir n'est pas forcmeent soutenir, et la situation là bas est peut etre plus compliquée qu'il n'y parait : le fait de rester dans ce pays est aussi pour eux un devoir. C'est un pays où le bouddhisme tient une grande part, et l'abandon de gens qui vénèrent les moines sera peut etre pire que tout. C'est aussi un lien social et religieux, qui assure la cohérence de la vie là bas.


 
tu as en partie raison, sur la fin, à part que je te le répète, la passivité dans ce cas, c'est plutôt de la collusion. ils ne sont absolument pas reprimés pour leur croyance, et les petits moines rouges ont bien moins de soucis à se faire que les opposants politiques..


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

Une réflexion exprimée en grec sur le Bouddhisme corse !!!   Chapeau !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ils font des paris les bouddhistes ???!!! J'aurai jamais cru...



Les bouddhistes jansénistes, oui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit Patochman, c'est quoi cette histoire d'athéisme ? J'espère pour ta pomme que tu ne remets pas en cause l'existence de Moi, hein ?



Nom de Toi!!! ... T'as toujours un oeil qui traîne là où il faut pas! ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as toujours un oeil qui traîne là où il faut pas! ...



_L'½il était dans le Bar et regardait Patoch..._


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> T MALADE ???? le bouddhisme soutient des dictature ; alors la c la plus énorme des conneries que je viens de lire sur tout ce forum....


Ben moi, la plus grosse c....... que j'ai pu lire sur tout ce forum, ce sont tes post ...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> bah argo tu m'insultes (enfin je pense) en corse alors moi je le fais en grec...voilà hehehehe



je t'ai pas insulté loin de moi cette idée moi qui compte me convertir ....

.... en chasseur de ptite bête


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, la plus grosse c....... que j'ai pu lire sur tout ce forum, ce sont tes post ...



Houlà!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Tu vas nous le remonter comme un lapin Duracel ; et il va repartir pour 7 pages...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Houlà!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Tu vas nous le remonter comme un lapin Duracel ; et il va repartir pour 7 pages...



On parie ?


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On parie ?



arrête aprés le succés va lui monter à la tête !!!


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ET OUI !!!!!!!!
> t'as raison mon pti patoch, en fait c'etait un pari avec des pote faire un "post" de plus de 6 pages !! j'ai gagné c trop bonnnnnn.......



mais c'est super !!

heureusement que vous avez pariez sur la quantité et pas la qualité !!!


----------



## Aragorn (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit Patochman, c'est quoi cette histoire d'athéisme ? J'espère pour ta pomme que tu ne remets pas en cause l'existence de Moi, hein ?



Très cher Doc'

Et que faites-vous (le vouvoiement est de rigueur ) de tous ceux qui ont comme devise :
* "Ni dieu, ni maître"* ? ​  Ca fait mal, hein ? 

:king:


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Juillet 2005)

*Tiens,
*En occident, le boudisme n'est ni une religion, ni une philosophie de vie mais une mode .


----------



## Aragorn (29 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens,
> *En occident, le boudisme n'est ni une religion, ni une philosophie de vie mais une mode .



Bonjour,

Ne peut-on pas le considérer, en Occident, comme un mode de vie, une certaine forme de philosophie  ?

:king:


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens,
> *En occident, le boudisme n'est ni une religion, ni une philosophie de vie mais une mode .


Enfin une parole sensée !
On pouvait craindre le pire !
Une mode, oui, UNE mode !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> boudins, boudine, hahahaha très drole.
> Y a til des gens de plus de 18 ans ici ? hahaha très drole
> Hors charte ? c pas un forum d'expression libre ici ? je croyais désolé.
> 
> ...



Putain, on en tient un bon là... Je l'aime celui-là... Un vrai, un pur et dur, un nioube qui se la pète :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Très cher Doc'
> 
> Et que faites-vous (le vouvoiement est de rigueur ) de tous ceux qui ont comme devise :
> * "Ni dieu, ni maître"* ? ​  Ca fait mal, hein ?
> ...



J'en fais qu'au jour du Jugement dernier, y'en a qui vont pouvoir planquer leurs roubignoles. En attendant, qu'ils en profitent : je suis extrêmement patient.


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Houlà!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Tu vas nous le remonter comme un lapin Duracel ; et il va repartir pour 7 pages...





ouai t'as raison patoch, la Sagesse n'en a que le nom... Le sage ne parle pas il sait dit tu ? Bah alors fermes ta gueulle (bon elle etait un peu facile celle là mais c si ficile avec des gens comme toi)

j'y prends gout à vos conneire puerils les enfants.... 

hehehe allllleeeeeez encore !!!!!


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

(c'etait pas pour toi patoch le ferme ta gueulle c pour Sagesse)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ouai t'as raison patoch, la Sagesse n'en a que le nom... Le sage ne parle pas il sait dit tu ? Bah alors fermes ta gueulle (bon elle etait un peu facile celle là mais c si ficile avec des gens comme toi)
> 
> j'y prends gout à vos conneire puerils les enfants....
> 
> hehehe allllleeeeeez encore !!!!!



Je te trouve un peu agressif pour un "boudhiste" :mouais: ... boudhiste ou pas d'ailleurs là n'est pas la question, il me semble qu'on peut communiquer sans être vulgaire non ? :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, la plus grosse c....... que j'ai pu lire sur tout ce forum, ce sont tes post ...



T'as pas connu Derennes, toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le bouddhisme est une religion




Et le charte...........





			
				koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ouai t'as raison patoch, la Sagesse n'en a que le nom... Le sage ne parle pas il sait dit tu ? Bah alors fermes ta gueulle (bon elle etait un peu facile celle là mais c si ficile avec des gens comme toi)
> 
> j'y prends gout à vos conneire puerils les enfants....
> 
> hehehe allllleeeeeez encore !!!!!




.......



:modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> j'y prends gout à vos conneire puerils les enfants....
> 
> hehehe allllleeeeeez encore !!!!!



Bon ; bijoux... Je te laisse car je crois que tu ne m'amuses plus :love: Et puis j'ai un apéro à la paillote avec des potes... Y'a pas photo... J'imprime et je leur fais lire devant quelques bouteilles de rosé  Je sens que tu vas leur plaire


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas connu Derennes, toi



tiens, salut Fab'Fab.....c'est Exactement, ce que je disais ici et ici 

comme quoi, on change de fil, mais lui reste le meme....


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est super !!
> 
> heureusement que vous avez pariez sur la quantité et pas la qualité !!!





ha bah oui évidment Argo, c sur qu'avec que vous passez votre temps à repondre comme inepties fallais pas que je compte sur vous pour la qualité...

(c trop bon comme c trop facile de faire comme vous....je me regale)


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> ha bah oui évidment Argo, c sur qu'avec que vous passez votre temps à repondre comme inepties fallais pas que je compte sur vous pour la qualité...
> 
> (c trop bon comme c trop facile de faire comme vous....je me regale)




a peine 110 posts et il se croit déja intelligent ... comme quoi le bouddhisme ça fait éspèrer ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, salut Fab'Fab.....c'est Exactement, ce que je disais ici et ici
> 
> comme quoi, on change de fil, mais lui reste le meme....



Tiens, salut Stook, ça va?


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve un peu agressif pour un "boudhiste" :mouais: ... boudhiste ou pas d'ailleurs là n'est pas la question, il me semble qu'on peut communiquer sans être vulgaire non ? :hein:





ha, voilà alors grande nouvelle, si vous aviez bien lu, vous aurriez vu qu'à aucun moment j'ai dis etre bouddhiste. Je m'y interresse je ne le suis pas.

Pour la vulgarité je suis tout à fais d'accord, je m'adapte simplement au ton du forum, puisque le mepris et les insultes semblent  etre de mise.

Oui oui je suis un "nioubi" qui se la pète, et qui viens titiller les grands pontes (de 18 à 21 ans) qui siègent ici depuis des années et qui souffrent d'une trop grosse couche de poussière sur leur cerveau.

(houhaaaaa, je m'éclate, merci les mecs d'avoir créer ce défouloi qu'est votre forum, vous etes géniaux, je vais pouvoir aller en paix pendant des mois grace à vous, merci !!!)


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Stook, ça va?


 

mais ne vnez pas floudre ce debat passionant enfin   :
:hosto: :modo: :rateau: :combo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui je suis un "nioubi" qui se la pète, et qui viens titiller les grands pontes (de 18 à 21 ans) qui siègent ici depuis des années et qui souffrent d'une trop grosse couche de poussière sur leur cerveau.


Il a un vrai problème avec les âges, celui-là. 

Si tu connaissais tout le monde ici, tu te rendrais compte de l'ineptie de tes propos...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Stook, ça va?



et toi?...en forme...
je me leve a peine, j'ai un peu la tete dans la c**....
fait bô chez toi?


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

dites on continu ? allllezz heuuu siouplais...
c tellement bon de passer pour un con....

(par contre c pas vrai j'ai pris personne pour un con, ou alors c t pas volontaire, je m'en excuse si vous l'avez pris comme tel...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais ne vnez pas floudre ce debat passionant enfin   :
> :hosto: :modo: :rateau: :combo:



Tiens, Grug! Salut la dorade!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et toi?...en forme...
> je me leve a peine, j'ai un peu la tete dans la c**....
> fait bô chez toi?



Ben écoute, ça va pas mal. Je suis au boulot, on a eu un petit orage tout à l'heure, mais maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Et toi, quoi de neuf?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il a un vrai problème avec les âges, celui-là.
> 
> Si tu connaissais tout le monde ici, tu te rendrais compte de l'ineptie de tes propos...



mouais.....mais au moins, ça a la merite de faire plaisir a ZeBig, 
une nouvelle jeunesse....


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> dites on continu ? allllezz heuuu siouplais...
> c tellement bon de passer pour un con....



Je me demande si le "i" est nécessaire dans ton pseudo...


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il a un vrai problème avec les âges, celui-là.
> 
> Si tu connaissais tout le monde ici, tu te rendrais compte de l'ineptie de tes propos...




bahh en fait il est clair que après 30 ans (par exemple, pour les plus attardés) les gens n'ont normalement plus la mentalité et les propos tenus ici...

Bon enfin je parle dans la vie de tout les jours des gens qui ont un boulot, une vie sociale, femme, enfants...la vraie vie quoi pas celle des ordis...

(bon et là j'en prends une autre dans le gueulle ou pas ?)


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si le "i" est nécessaire dans ton pseudo...




bravoooooo dis moi tu fais des progrès..... tu dois briller en société toi non ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tombe la toge



Y a pas que le niveau qui se relève là ...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

Mais qu'on l'écartelle a la fin!


  

Si non bah mis a part le fait que j'ai pas d'enfant....


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas que le niveau qui se relève là ...



on dirait le bar des flooder ici tu penses pas !!


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

où est Sonny ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

*GAME OVER*

insert koin


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *GAME OVER*
> 
> insert koin


 :affraid: hors de question de  l'introduire !


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où est Sonny ?



On va lui offrir pour son anniv !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Sinon, je trouve ça marrant un écureuil qui s'appelle Koin... Squick aurait été plus approprié, non?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je trouve ça marrant un écureuil qui s'appelle Koin... Squick aurait été plus approprié, non?


 c'est son coté canard.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoute, ça va pas mal. Je suis au boulot, on a eu un petit orage tout à l'heure, mais maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Et toi, quoi de neuf?



rien de neuf, je regarde la Koin se battre tout seul contre rien du tout....
c'est rigolo, il nous prend pour des enfants, mais il reste , il semble apprécier...
pauvre mec, il doit s'emmer*** chez lui....






ps: quelqu'un a le lien de Mactripouille pour lui filer....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y'à du _clairement hors sujet par ici_



 oui je sais je me répète je me cite mais la situation ne fait qu'empirer ... :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> rien de neuf, je regarde la Koin se battre tout seul contre rien du tout....
> c'est rigolo, il nous prend pour des enfants, mais il reste , il semble apprécier...
> pauvre mec, il doit s'emmer*** chez lui....
> 
> ...


Boaf, c'est pas le premier, ce sera pas le dernier. Dans quelques jours il aura insulté tout le monde et il se fera bannir, c'est pas grave... 
T'es en vacances, sinon?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais je me répète je me cite mais la situation ne fait qu'empirer ... :modo:



Mais de quoi tu parles? on est pas sur le Bar des floodeurs ici?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Boaf, c'est pas le premier, ce sera pas le dernier. Dans quelques jours il aura insulté tout le monde et il se fera bannir, c'est pas grave...
> T'es en vacances, sinon?



non, en maladie....
mais rien de grave, un petit probleme occulaire...
et toi, toujours au boulot...?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais je me répète je me cite mais la situation ne fait qu'empirer ... :modo:


 laisse, c'est mort, un sujet mal lancé ne peux pas rebondir.


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2005)

Calmez-vous. Ou je ferme.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> laisse, c'est mort, un sujet mal lancé ne peux pas rebondir.



Ça je suis d'accord ! 

Je disais ça pour donner moins de boulot à ceux qui vont devoir nettoyer


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais je me répète je me cite mais la situation ne fait qu'empirer ... :modo:




excuse nous Lorna, le sujet originel t'interessait....?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Calmez-vous. Ou je ferme.


 
Ah ben quand meme!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Calmez-vous. Ou je ferme.



[Espoir]  mais pas vrai......... [/Espoir]


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, en maladie....
> mais rien de grave, un petit probleme occulaire...
> et toi, toujours au boulot...?


Ben, oui j'ai repris lundi après une petite semaine de vacances, c'était cool...
J'ai vu les photos de ton oeil, impressionnant!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben, oui j'ai repris lundi après une petite semaine de vacances, c'était cool...
> J'ai vu les photos de ton oeil, impressionnant!



oui, mais ça s'arrange assez vite, c'est cool...j'ai un bon toubib....
bien cette semaine de vacance?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excuse nous Lorna, le sujet originel t'interessait....?


 en soi ce n'est pas un sujet inintéressant, bien lancé avec quelques informations ou arguments, une discussion  avec de l'humour et de la contradiction aurait pu donner quelque chose d'interressant.
Mais là, mal lancé, plombé par son promoteur, il ne reste que 2 solutions : soit fermer et effacer, soit l'epingler comme exemple de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire quand on veut lancer un sujet.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais ça s'arrange assez vite, c'est cool...j'ai un bon toubib....
> bien cette semaine de vacance?



tranquille avec ma fille. Dodo, piscine, soleil, sympa quoi


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Boaf, c'est pas le premier, ce sera pas le dernier. Dans quelques jours il aura insulté tout le monde et il se fera bannir, c'est pas grave...
> T'es en vacances, sinon?




non non monsieur, je n'insulterais personne... et c'est dommage de prendre cela comme ça, si vous avez eu l'impression de vous faire prendre de haut lors de cette "discusion" (si on peut appeler ça comme ça) sachez que partagé. Moi aussi j'ai eu le sentiment d'etre pris pour un idiot et un moins que rien.

Je suis sans doute arrivé là avec la mentalité qui allait pas.
Peut etre aurais je du ne rien dire et lire pleins de messages avant d'en poster un, mais j'avais, c'est vrai un apprioris favorable ; celui de m'adresser à des gens qui utilisent un mac (donc moins con que la moyenne, enfin en moyene) et qui peuvent parler sérieusment. Apparement non.

Excusez moi encore d'avoir géné le fil de vos conversations avec un post pourri et mes reflexions.


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2005)

Le sujet est visiblement déjà épuisé. On ferme. Je n'ai pas que ça à faire.


----------

